# Discipline book



## Afcpaul (Jul 31, 2020)

The power of discipline by Daniel Walter. I think discipline and consistency is the missing ingredient to most peoples successful health regimes. Daniel tackles this in detail (for me). He explains why goal setting i s flawed and it's the inputs / outputs that matters. 
anyway it's working for me!. Anyone else feel that discipline and consistency is an unexplored area to health?.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 31, 2020)

If parents don't teach their children that they need to nurture these skills - then they're not doing a very good job are they!


----------



## HenryBennett (Aug 1, 2020)

Afcpaul said:


> Anyone else feel that discipline and consistency is an unexplored area to health?


IMO that applies to all aspects of life. There are good habits I learnt in the army nearly 50 years ago that are still with me. Bring back National Service.


----------



## HenryBennett (Aug 1, 2020)

trophywench said:


> If parents don't teach their children that they need to nurture these skills - then they're not doing a very good job are they!


Too true, but my sister in law when referring to her grandchildren says, “You mustn’t tell teenagers what to do.”


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 1, 2020)

I work in a primary school.  When I first started there, most of the kids were lovely and there were just a few that were a bit of a “handful”.  Nowadays it seems that at least half of them think that they can do what the hell they like and why should they listen to anything an adult tells them to do.  And I’m talking about 5 year olds.  We even have one who tells you to f*** off if you dare to point out that he shouldn’t be doing something.  I've only worked there 9 years...


----------



## Afcpaul (Aug 1, 2020)

I agree with your comments regarding children, but I really refer to adults, slipping into poor habits and procrastination, resulting in weight gain and diabeties, ie. Me!. Then a week of good diet and exercise, two weeks back to old habits. 
I agree with Harry's comments. 
IMO plenty of diabetic advice loads of diet and exercise gurus. The basic health living knowledge and guidance is easy and obvious, Is there enough focus on habit breaking, discipline, creating new habits and constantly following them about?.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2020)

Lack of education is the greatest problem combined with lack of recognition by the medical profession as a whole that anyone NOT in receipt of a medical degree has a brain capable of comprehending the subject - and that everyone is different.  Not a single one of our bodies actually 100% follows the theory of what happens when - and never will in Real Life.  Of course they don't, when the bodies in question are NOT theoretical ones!

But a medical degree does not teach such things a breaking habits - only that you shouldn't, eg, smoke, because of this that and the other hence you should merely stop, what's difficult to understand about that?  Well nothing whatsoever, obviously!  Even to the thickest individual it makes nothing but sense.

Until you attempt to do it.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 12, 2020)

If you Google The Power of Discipline you’d be shocked at some of the websites revealed.


----------



## HenryBennett (Aug 12, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> If you Google The Power of Discipline you’d be shocked at some of the websites revealed.


Only if you’ve led a sheltered life


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 25, 2020)

I am a little surprised by the people here who hear the word 'discipline' and think of 'children doing what you tell them to.'   Discipline is not doing as you are told;  it is working on yourself, whatever age you are.  Usually, if a small child can't do this, it is because they need help and support.  Usually, if an adult can't do the things that will know will make their own life better, they will also benefit from help and support.   This has been true for the last 100 years and will hopefully apply for the next 100 years; those of us who use it as an excuse to point fingers at other generations are perhaps missing the point.


----------



## Robin (Aug 25, 2020)

Have some posts been deleted? i’ve just read through the thread and can't find a single reference to 'children doing as they’re told'. I think the references to children were about parents giving or not giving the children the help and support that you talk about, which they need to develop a sense of self discipline.
(I also think children do need to do as they’re told sometimes, for example, when you shout at a child not to run into the road in front of a lorry, or to get too close to the fire, you need to know that they will listen to you and stop. Explanation can come later.)


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 25, 2020)

That’s what I meant when I made my post. Of course children need help if they haven’t been taught how to behave appropriately, that help should start at home though, and they don’t all have ADHD or autism or any other condition which might make it difficult for them to learn these things.  How are children ever going to learn to be disciplined within themselves if they have no boundaries and think they can run around doing whatever they like without any consequences?  If they haven’t been taught to respect other people then you’ve got a bit of an uphill battle trying to help them with anything.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 25, 2020)

I'll see if they've got that at the library once I've finished the other diabetes book I'm reading. Some of it might sink in at some point...

Re kids, a lot of them are short of a thick ear.


----------

